

Comment Your Fucking Code – BlogCodeFX - javinpaul
http://blog.codefx.org/techniques/documentation/comment-your-fucking-code/

======
javinpaul
If you agree, don't forget to follow these best practices while writing code
comments. [http://javarevisited.blogspot.com/2011/08/code-comments-
java...](http://javarevisited.blogspot.com/2011/08/code-comments-java-best-
practices.html)

